# Anyone heard of the strain Kimdog?



## GrowinGreen (Jul 1, 2009)

I have an opportunity to get some Kimdog clones, anyone ever heard of it? I can't find any information.


----------



## Rockster (Jul 1, 2009)

I should think you have Chemdog clones.

Plenty of info about for that strain.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jul 1, 2009)

Ohh that makes more sense to me thanks Rockster! Maybe I should let him know too haha


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jul 1, 2009)

"Chemdog IS a strain grown in Montana, sold in Colorado for years, purchased by a person in Massachusetts, during the time when the chemdog was in Mass, the chemdog in Montana and CO stopped flowing due to leo and was left alone with the "Chemdog" (person) in Mass, There were 12 original beans, two originals males. The first female became Chemdog '91, there were chemA and chemB phenos and then in 2000 chem sister and Chem D were grown out and loved by many, The leftover seeds were brought back to CO to be grown out and now account for four more phenotypes. There are also many other hybrids including Geisel, Snodog, bubblechem among others. The SOURDIESEL is actually a sensi seeds 1986 Super Skunk grown out in VA for a while, brought to Mass. and a herm flowered this skunk and these accidental seeds were grown out in Albany and NYC and renamed the SourDiesel. (ps- Diesel is 91 Chemdog just renamed) Og Kush is Chemdog renamed when it made its way to the west coast."


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jul 1, 2009)

Mmm everything I am reading on it sounds really good, I'll have to get a clone


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Jul 1, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> "...The SOURDIESEL is actually a sensi seeds 1986 Super Skunk grown out in VA for a while, brought to Mass. and a herm flowered this skunk and these accidental seeds were grown out..."


 
GG are you sure.  it is my understanding that any polonation by a Hermie will produce hermies.

can anyone verify this or help me get a clearer understanding on this.

thanks

GG your a Kiwi?  i spent my b-day in New Zealand back in July 1996.  i was there for several weeks and i cant wait to get back.  i was fortunate enough to travel around both islands, too much to do in such a short time.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jul 1, 2009)

SSH- no I'm not sure at all. But either way I'm going to pick up a clone haha


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jul 1, 2009)

Here is more info SSH

hXXp://www.stonerforums.com/lounge/seeds-strains/1065-chem-dog.html


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jul 1, 2009)

I actually have the opportunity to get Chemdog and Hash plant clones. Is hash plant its own strain? Or is it just a generic name?


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 13, 2009)

Brief background: 

At a Grateful Dead show at Deer Creek Amphitheatre, 'joebrand' (aka 'wonkanobe') and 'pbud' met 'chemdog' and sold him an ounce of very high quality pot for $500. joe and chemdog exchanged numbers and they later arranged for two ounces to be shipped to chemdog on the east coast. According to chemdog, one ounce was seedless and the other had 13 seeds.

In &#8217;91, chemdog popped the first 4 seeds. From these seeds, one male was found and disposed of (chemdog was young, you can&#8217;t blame him). The 3 females were labeled &#8216;chemdawg&#8217; (now &#8217;91 chemdawg), &#8216;chemdawg a&#8217; (now chemdawg&#8217;s sister), and &#8216;chemdawg b&#8217;. In '01, chemdog and his girlfriend attempted to germ 3 more seeds, labeled &#8216;c&#8217;, &#8216;d&#8217;, and &#8216;e&#8217;. the &#8216;e&#8217; seed never germinated, &#8216;c&#8217; turned out to be junk (according to chemdog), and chemdawg &#8216;d&#8217; was the keeper. In '06, 'chemdog' and 'joebrand' reunited and joe was given 4 of the last 6 beans: Chemdawg phenos 1-4, '4' being the chosen keeper. Joe thought the '4' was the best representation of the original and thus dubbed it the 'reunion pheno'. Chemdog still has two seeds left in his stash.

Chemdawg Crosses:
&#8226; 'OG Kush' (the original cut) came from an s1 from in a bag of '91 Chemdawg in the Lake Tahoe area in 1996. 
&#8226; 'Sour Diesel' aka ECSD came from an accidental cross of ('91 Chemdawg x Mass Super Skunk/NL)x DNL after the DNL hermed and seeded the room. The DNL's lineage is NL/Shiva x Hawaiian. 
&#8226; Original Diesel' (also known as Diesel #1, Headband, Daywrecker Diesel, Underdawg) came from a cross of '91 Chemdawg x (Mass Super Skunk x Sensi's Northern Lights) done by a guy known as &#8216;weasel&#8217;.

&#8226; 'chemdog' and friends made several crosses that are held closely by a small group of friends and acquaintances. Among them are:

1. Super Snowdawg (Bubble Chem x [Super skunk x Oregon Sno]) 
2. Giesel (Chem D x Mass Super Skunk) 
3. Bubble Chem (Chemdawg&#8217;s Sister x Sag's Bubbleberry)
4. Dawg Daze aka ChemHaze (Chem D x &#8217;93 Sensi's NL#5/Haze)
5. Chemdawg D x Pbud (another old-school Colorado strain)


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow- thanks NorCal


----------



## Oregon Bob (Jul 13, 2009)

GG, if you can get a real cd clone from good stock, then you should jump on that baby.  Try to find out which cd it is, as this will tell you a lot about the competency of the source... regardless of crosses, there are several cd gene pools... varying boxed lines & even an ibl.  Likely, you are going to be very pleased.

I don't know if this is cool or not, but you should check out Rezdawg @ icm... both he & the boo have sub-forums.  RD is the man behind all the cd lines we have available today.  The man w it comes to these crosses.

Peace brah.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 14, 2009)

I agree OregonBob, if u get a chance to get a Chem clone....grab it. I have gone thru a few different "chem" clones, to only find out it is not the real. Finding the real is a task...to say the least. Then finding out which "cut" it is is even more fun.

For me, the Chem "4" is the best rep of the original, and the most potent. I found some finshed Chem 4 herb at a club, and it was just super. 

Res does have a coule of Chem beans up for purchase. I am working thru a pack of the Chem IIX. Beautiful plants. I am getting ready to go to 12/12 on them, so we will see how it looks....and smokes...
One thing I can say, is his Genetics are rockin'. The plants are just super healthy and are growing like.....well like weeds!

Grab that Chem!


----------



## Oregon Bob (Jul 14, 2009)

NCH, got some SSCDH soaking right now.  Going to run that against some SSH & a few others. Will let you know how those babies do, but a bit out...

Have you any experience w Reserva Privada... in particular the OG & OG18?  Was looking at those until Rez tosses up some new offerings... missed the last batch... they go soooo fast.

Peace.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 14, 2009)

Oregon...I actually just ordered some of the OG beans from RP, they should be here this week. My only reservation is that they are Feminised beans, which sucks, but I want to give em a try as I have ran OG before and am curious to see if the new beans coming out are at all like the real.
Greenhouse if going to offer some "elite" beans coming soon also, but I have my doubts there. 

I have met the boys from DNA a few times and they are the real deal. They are a part of Reserva, so I tend to lean twords them as far as having the real Chem genetics.

Here is a url for some Chem res beans, still available. I popped these same beans about 5 weeks ago, and they are super rockin'.

hXXps://www.seedboutique.com/store/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=78&products_id=2029

change XX to tt


----------



## smokeytheherb (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the information guys now I HAVE to grow some of this. I'm gonna try to get some of res's seeds next time they are available, is seedbay the main place to get them when they are available? Or would I be making a mistake expecting to get any of his next release and just get the Chem IX-III from seed boutique? Any more info would be appreciated.


----------



## Oregon Bob (Jul 14, 2009)

STH- don't know about sbay... never went that particular route.  As i understand it, a problem with the bid is that they have "trolls" that bump the prices up just to be an ***.  Rez & others routinely rip on such people, so...?

For SBou, will either have to check them daily and/or routinely check out Reservoir Seeds subforum.  Oldpink is the one that usually posts updates, but they go fast... people kind of anticipate it.  I would recommend subscribing such that you get email notifications.  For example, Rez is supposed to be releasing some ChemD IBL the next time out.  Pretty much everyone that plays w his stuff wants that line.  I'd be surprised if it stays available for more than 3 hours, maybe less...?

I'm in a medi state w my card, so have become somewhat bold.  I used a cc last time around & it took 1 day to clear, then they shipped the next day, then got it here in 8 days.  Very quick & easy.  They are reputable.  As with anyone, sometimes there are issues, but have recourse w them, so it's usually cool. I've never personally had an issue except w trying anon cc which was a major pain in the *** & never ended up working.  Emails can be a little slow to return & they just won't if asking a faq.

I would get the Chem IX... this will give you a strong gene pool to play from.  The IBL will have a lot less variance in what you get.  Don't think you can lose either way... get both!  Peace.


----------

